# Travel in EU



## Malco (Jul 22, 2020)

Maybe i am just being thick but will ask if its ok as i don't see much happening and i am ready for a trip.


----------



## barryd (Jul 22, 2020)

I think you can go yes.  Pretty sure there are a few out there touring. Aires etc are open.  A lot were saying they were staying in the UK this year though.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 22, 2020)

France has just closed its border from Spain, according to our van neighbour. Constantly changing picture. So you have to keep up-to-date with what is going on. 
However in the last 5 days we have crossed from Hungary  into Slovenia to Italy and now in France. All borders were fine, in fact the last two we waved through.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve just checked a variety of European news agencies and government websites and cannot find any statements to the effect that France has closed it’s borders with Spain. I’ll stand corrected if anyone can provide evidence.

Pat


----------



## Malco (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for your replies my intention for this year was to go as far as Estonia ? I didn't really want to put it off any longer also there was the question about travel insurance as at the beginning of the epidemic it appeared as though it was not possible to purchase any.


----------



## barryd (Jul 22, 2020)

I believe your EHIC card will still be valid until December at least.  Thats all we ever used, never bothered with travel insurance which is probably a bit daft as one of us nearly always ends up in A&E but then again, the EHIC always covered that.


----------



## Malco (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm well we rolled the dice and have to see how it turns out but negotiations with others that supply our power and feed us will be tricky to say the least. I only took travel insurance out once before on a trip and wondered really why as it seems the only extra benefit is being repatriated ? although it was reassuring for me as i travel on my own. Will ring AIB also and check if i need green card and ask their opinion also, But they didn't do travel insurance last i asked.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 22, 2020)

Worth bearing in mind that travel insurance will be invalid if travelling against FCO advice. At the moment most EU countries are on the acceptable list, see FCO advice, notable exceptions being Serbia and Portugal. Spain alledgedly may be removed from the list soon.


----------



## Malco (Jul 22, 2020)

Good thinking so looks ok at the mo.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2020)

Malco said:


> Thanks for your replies my intention for this year was to go as far as Estonia ? I didn't really want to put it off any longer also there was the question about travel insurance as at the beginning of the epidemic it appeared as though it was not possible to purchase any.



Enjoy trip.
Allow a bit of time for the Saxon Switzerland National Park, south east of Dresden, if you are going that way.

Masurian Lake District area north east Poland is stunning too.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

Just on the news today,from jan 2021 you will require a green card for republic of Ireland and that includes drivers from the north  also.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 23, 2020)

iampatman said:


> I’ve just checked a variety of European news agencies and government websites and cannot find any statements to the effect that France has closed it’s borders with Spain. I’ll stand corrected if anyone can provide evidence.
> 
> Pat


Got cooking dinner so I didn’t verify ... hence saying that our neighbour told me. I’ve just looked and can’t see anything to confirm closure either. Sorry if I worried anyone.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 23, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Got cooking dinner so I didn’t verify ... hence saying that our neighbour told me. I’ve just looked and can’t see anything to confirm closure either. Sorry if I worried anyone.



Whilst the border remains open, closure has been considered recently. Link and link


----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2020)

Could work both ways Spain might stop France Yet








						British holidaymakers heading for Brittany warned of a spike in coronavirus cases
					

New rules include people being forced to wear face masks in some 25 open markets




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Malco (Jul 26, 2020)

It appears Estonia and Latvia are not on the list of passage back here without isolation. Like i said i am not very bright so does that mean its not a good idea to enter these countries in the first place or having done so since it will take longer than the period of isolation to return all is fine or would there be problems coming back into Lithuania then Poland ?.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like the Lithuania/Poland border is open.

I think the best approach is keep checking gov.uk foreign travel advice, and also keep searching info on border crossings with whichever search engine you choose (formally known as google )

Keep up to date with info checks and most important, prepare to be flexible. Things change very quickly these days. If I were heading that way in the van, I’d probably carry a bit more food than normal, top up water more frequently, etc. Just proceed pretty much as usual, with the knowledge you have prepared as much as possible.

As to if it’s a good idea, well, who knows. I’d certainly go.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

If you are in your motorhome..I see no effectiive way that you can be told to isolate as they do not know whre you have been (except France ! or similar).
As has been posted check FCO daily and maybe sign up for notifications fro all countries you are likly to pass through

How many drivers ? How many people.
Have an emergency plan !
My perspective says Germany is best ..lots of stellplatz and low covid-19
The Baltic states look good as well (except Sweden..I know it is Scandinavia)
Poland moderate but a big country so should be OK

BUT it can all change...What if Germany or Poland were to close their borders ?
I appreciate that is a bit like "not going out in case you are hit by a bus and then your house collapses with you inside !"


----------



## 2cv (Jul 27, 2020)

Possibly of use to anyone planning a European trip.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 27, 2020)

Good post 2cv. Thanks.

Davy


----------



## alun145 (Aug 5, 2020)

hi 
Wondering about accom availability .. Airs mostly . 
Around Vendee ... anyone about there now? or  coast around Bezier??


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 6, 2020)

alun145 said:


> hi
> Wondering about accom availability .. Airs mostly .
> Around Vendee ... anyone about there now? or  coast around Bezier??


Have a look at the new Location App


----------



## alun145 (Aug 6, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Have a look at the new Location App


Thanks for reply... I know where the sites/ Aires/ parking spots are from the app ... 
I’m trying to find more about current welcome or otherwise... how receptive the sites/ other campers to us poor buggers with uk plates...?
Cheers


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 7, 2020)

I have read quite a few reports in various places, including this website, from motorhome travellers in France.

All the reports have been positive. Fortunately their view is less blinkered. 

I don't think you should be concerned though it's worth keeping an eye on the news about possible quarantine measures.

I am planning a trip to Brittany next month.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 7, 2020)

On our way back from narbonne via champagne region and no problems at all. No water at lac du der but found some elsewhere


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 8, 2020)

We are hoping to get away at the beginning of Sept.
We will be using Le Shuttle and will basically keep going until circumstances dictate otherwise.
If we have to come home, for whatever reason, then so be it.


----------



## Derekoak (Aug 8, 2020)

We are in the ecrin french alps. Very hot, busy but apart from masks in shops and some closed facilities such as supermarket toilets,  there are no problems, until governments intervene. We just keep away from others on the mountain paths, and everywhere we go.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 8, 2020)

Canalsman said:


> I have read quite a few reports in various places, including this website, from motorhome travellers in France.
> 
> All the reports have been positive. Fortunately their view is less blinkered.
> 
> ...


Apparently there have been a few Covid clusters appearing in northern Brittany ( Cotes d’Armor) so just keep an eye on what’s happening. Otherwise, you will be very welcome on aires throughout France.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 12, 2020)

Canalsman said:


> I have read quite a few reports in various places, including this website, from motorhome travellers in France.
> 
> All the reports have been positive. Fortunately their view is less blinkered.
> 
> ...



The 14 day cumulative number is creeping up in France and higher now than Portugal which has a quarantine requirement and advised against by FCO. Link


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 24, 2020)

Still intending going over on 1st September but Gov.UK says French entry requirements from Uk includes a “Sworn Statement” This attached is available on the French Embassy website


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

BGT180 said:


> Still intending going over on 1st September but Gov.UK says French entry requirements from Uk includes a “Sworn Statement” This attached is View attachment 85744available on the French Embassy website


Interesting, was there any statement regarding repercussions for providing false information?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

The way the French Consulate UK put it is "Some transport operators ask travellers to fill out and carry with them a sworn statement certifying that they do not have any symptoms of a COVID-19 infection." as far as I can see.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 24, 2020)

We travelled to the UK on 26th July and had to complete the UK quarantine type form before we travelled ( Eurotunnel said this had to be done) though we didn’t have to show it to anyone. 
We got back to France last Tuesday ( Eurotunnel again) No forms required or asked for.


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> The way the French Consulate UK put it is "Some transport operators ask travellers to fill out and carry with them a sworn statement certifying that they do not have any symptoms of a COVID-19 infection." as far as I can see.



I get daily updates for France and Spain from Gov.uk as follows-

Daily update from GOV.UK.

*France – travel advice  *
France travel advice

Change made
Revised entry requirements with travellers needing to self certify that they are not suffering coronavirus symptoms or have been in contact with a confirmed case within 14 days preceding travel. Revised list of other countries requiring an international travel certificate. Update on requirements for travel to French overseas territories (‘Entry requirements’ page)

Time updated
11:06pm, 21 August 2020


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 25, 2020)

BGT180 said:


> I get daily updates for France and Spain from Gov.uk as follows-
> 
> Daily update from GOV.UK.
> 
> ...


We came across monday on eurotunnel and not asked for any form.could not get us across fast enough.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 25, 2020)

As I mentioned in post #30, it’s fairly easy to see which countries will enter and exit quarantine requirements on return to UK. Link
Since that post quarantine is now required from France and no longer required from Portugal.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 25, 2020)

BGT180, Downloaded the form on Sunday. We are booked on tunnel 1st Sept too. Are you going as far as Spain? Have just looked at the requirements and filled in a FCS form to get a QR code. It is set up for flights though so not sure if we need it. Any thoughts?


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 25, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> BGT180, Downloaded the form on Sunday. We are booked on tunnel 1st Sept too. Are you going as far as Spain? Have just looked at the requirements and filled in a FCS form to get a QR code. It is set up for flights though so not sure if we need it. Any thoughts?



Hi, myvanwy I do intend going on to Spain as I’ve booked a flight back from Valencia on 29th Oct.!!!
Am hoping to store the motorhome there until January. I saw the form also but haven’t completed it, as you say, refers to flights. Spending a bit of time in France and will watch developments


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 25, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> A few internet sources popping up on Google now suggesting a French 14 day quarantine period is inbound.


Saw a report by French Minister that it was being discussed and a decision may be made shortly- whenever that is?


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 25, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> BGT180, Downloaded the form on Sunday. We are booked on tunnel 1st Sept too. Are you going as far as Spain? Have just looked at the requirements and filled in a FCS form to get a QR code. It is set up for flights though so not sure if we need it. Any thoughts?


We are booked on the 12.36 crossing on 1st Sept, will possibly look out for you.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 25, 2020)

You will be 4 hours ahead of us. 16.30 our crossing. Good luck.
Just sat doing route. Planning aire for 1st night at St Clair or Le Crotoy.


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 25, 2020)

I think we’ll try and get a little further down before we park up. That’s why we booked a lunchtime crossing, to give us three or four hours driving before we ‘get our heads down’.
Have a safe journey.


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 26, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> You will be 4 hours ahead of us. 16.30 our crossing. Good luck.
> Just sat doing route. Planning aire for 1st night at St Clair or Le Crotoy.


I’m in between on the14.50 and heading for Ailly sur Noye . It’s a CampingCar Park but I’ve got a few euros from last year on a card


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 26, 2020)

BGT180 said:


> I’m in between on the14.50 and heading for Ailly sur Noye . It’s a CampingCar Park but I’ve got a few euros from last year on a card


Have a safe journey!


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Aug 26, 2020)

barryd said:


> I think you can go yes.  Pretty sure there are a few out there touring. Aires etc are open.  A lot were saying they were staying in the UK this year though.


I am on ferry to France tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Aug 26, 2020)

rottytara2004 said:


> I am on ferry to France tomorrow


To add. DFDS sailing as normal on contact with them this morning.


----------

